# Some pics...



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

The MINI arrived at our dealer this morning, so we went down to San Antonio to visit it tonight... here are some pics... gonna take delivery this Saturday! Black stripes will be installed before delivery by dealer!





































--Andrew


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Cute little buggers, aren't they :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

pepper white is the best. congrats ayn!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

looks awesome ayn!

can't wait to see the finished product w/stripes.

Go pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Uh oh, someone got their grubby mits on it


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Mathew said:


> Uh oh, someone got their grubby mits on it


yeah, it's a lil dirty as it just got off the truck... they will clean it up, install stripes, wax... etc etc... but of course, wax will be removed by Dawn-wash this Sunday and layers of BOS or P21S Carnuaba will be applied! maybe even layers of Klasse before the wax toppers... 

--Andrew


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's a pic of the car, picked it up yesterday, she's loving it!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:bow:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :bow:


:thumbup:


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

Looks good ayn! :thumbup: My wife wants a pepper white cooper as well, but with the black roof. Enjoy. 

Edit: Post some more pics!


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Overall Impression? :dunno:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> Overall Impression? :dunno:


FUN!! (sorry, we're too busy motoring!)


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

ayn said:


> FUN!! (sorry, we're too busy motoring!)


 :thumbup: Keep on motorin'.

After thinking about it for a while, I've decided that I really like Minis. They rock! And, after seeing The Italian Job, I would really like to own one. One of these days.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Jetfire said:


> :thumbup: Keep on motorin'.
> 
> After thinking about it for a while, I've decided that I really like Minis. They rock! And, after seeing The Italian Job, I would really like to own one. One of these days. [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## simsimmer (Oct 2, 2003)

piku said:


> Looks good ayn! :thumbup: My wife wants a pepper white cooper as well, but with the black roof. Enjoy.
> 
> Edit: Post some more pics!


Must be a trend...my wife wanted to trade our Durango for a blue w/white striped MINI Cooper S...ayn very nice...i'm jealous


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I love it, I love it, I love it!!! (ok, you need to read that like the girl from Saturday Night Live... with one leg up in the air). Yeah, I know, I'm a little weird, but MINIs do that to me!! 

ayn, NICE RIDE!! I'm a huuuge fan of the MINIs... I soooo wish I had one (especially the Cooper S). In fact I wave at everyone that passes by on the road... see I told you I was MINI crazy!! :hi: :loco:

PLEASE POST MORE PICS!!!! (...please  )



PS - I'm also a big fan of the bonnet stripes. Good choice!! :thumbup:


----------

